# Wer weiß was das für ein Käfer ist



## Wels (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen hab solche __ Käfer in rauhen Mengen in meinem Teich
Wer weiß was das für Käfer sind ..nützlich oder nicht. Auf alle Fälle sind sie fürchterlich ekelig.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Chiemgau


----------



## Tome91 (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

libellenlarfe raus mit den k*****n!!!die fressen die kleinen fische,...totale parasieten,...

_
Edit:
***** Begriff entschärft - bitte das nächste Mal die eigene Wortwahl überdenken! Wir legen großen Wert auf einen ordentlichen=höflichen Umgangston!
Gruß Annett_


----------



## Wels (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

was aus den grausigen Viechern wird eine schöne Libelle???


----------



## geha (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*



Tome91 schrieb:


> libellenlarfe raus mit den k*****n!!!die fressen die kleinen fische,...totale parasieten,...




nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Wels (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

also ich hab nachgeschaut eine libellenlarve kann das nicht sein!
__ Libellen sind wunderschöne Tiere ich freu mich immer wenn ich sie sehe


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

Servus Franz

@ Tom: Wie Geha (Georg) schon schrieb, Libellenlarven 

     

   

Aus einem Bestimmungsbuch für __ Libellen 

Bitte im Teich lassen  Solch wundervolle Geschöpfe werden daraus


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

Hallo Tome91.

Ich habe das Wort editiert, da wir hier im Forum Wert auf einen freundlichen und höflichen Umgangston legen. 
Man kann seine Meinung auch anderes, als mit einem Schimpfwort, dass sich gegen Ausländer richtet, kund tun.

Überdenke daher das nächste Mal Deine Wortwahl intensiver. 


Gruß Annett


----------



## Tome91 (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

alles klar,...das hat nichtsd mit ausländern zu tun gehabt aber egal....das sind aber welche es gibt große liebellenlarve und kleine wie deine,....bleiben zwei jahre im teich und verpuppen sich dann,....die ficher sind aber nicht sehr nett zu schneken und fischen saugen die aus bzw fressen sie auf echte killer,....ich würd se raustun sie stehn aber unter naturschutz,.....__ libellen sind schön ja aber nicht die larven,..mfg tome


----------



## chromis (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

Hi Tom,



> und verpuppen sich dann


bisher dachte ich immer, den __ Libellen fehlt das Puppenstadium 



> und fischen saugen die aus bzw fressen sie auf echte killer


dann pass mal schön auf, dass sie deine Koi nicht aussaugen

Mir scheint, deine biologischen Kenntnisse sind genau so mangelhaft wie deine Rechtschreibung und dein Benehmen in Foren. Bitte informiere dich vorher, bevor du solche Behauptungen aufstellst.


----------



## Tome91 (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

das sind keine behauptungen, das weiß ich,.....grosse fische tunse ja nichts aber baby fische,...mfg tom


----------



## steffenK (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

Genau, ist klar, ne?

Hier steht was zu __ Libellen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libellen

Der Artikel ist sogar als Audiodatei verfügbar, falls jemand nicht lesen will. In dem Artikel steht auch, dass Libellenlarven schon ganze Kühe ausgesaugt haben... Kleiner Scherz.

Libellenlarven sind insgesamt harmlos und haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung im Teich. Einen Fischbestand würden sie nicht gefährden können. Auch zur Nahrung steht was im Artikel.

Gruß


----------



## Starvalley (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer weiß was das für ein  Käfer ist*

*@ steffenK*

Danke für den Link...ist eine sehr interessante Ausarbeitung.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas


----------

